# Importance of exercise to weight loss for me



## adrian1der (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi All
I was snowed under at the end of last week with a deadline of midnight Saturday night so I worked long hours on Thursday, Friday and Saturday and didn't take any exercise. On Sunday morning, despite a normal diet, I had lost 0.4lbs or a rate of about a lb a week. Yesterday I had no work to do so I took some time for me and did an hour on the exercise bike. The result this morning was exactly 1 lb off or a rate of 7lb a week. It has really re-enforced the importance of exercise to me


----------



## Jeanovine (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you for that, it just puts this in my mind to do exercise and the importance of it....Will keep trying!!!!


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 28, 2020)

Jeanovine said:


> Thank you for that, it just puts this in my mind to do exercise and the importance of it....Will keep trying!!!!


Go for it Jeanovine - I'll be back on the bike this afternoon. I'm sure it will do us both good!


----------



## Jeanovine (Sep 28, 2020)

I am doing the couch to 10k App for running...so not easy, especially after work, thank you for the support.


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 29, 2020)

Jeanovine said:


> I am doing the couch to 10k App for running...so not easy, especially after work, thank you for the support.


Good luck - I'm was never keen on running so you have my admiration!


----------



## Steve/Ch (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi, my names Steve and i just want to say how exercise is very good for losing weight and keeping fit, i go to the gym 3 times a week and cycle daily, have done this for a number of years now and it definitely helps with my diabetes and feeling fitter makes me feel better in myself, before this routine i always felt very sluggish as i was a bit overweight


----------



## helli (Jun 18, 2021)

I might go as far as to suggest I am close to addicted to exercise. I don’t go over the top but  definitely feel sluggish if I don’t have a run or cycle or walk each day. Not only does it make me physically fitter, mentally it gives me a break or a chance to mule things over or a chance to take my frustrations out on a piece of pavement or hill.
That said, I understand when some people haven’t found their exercise. There are some types of exercise that bore me. I can’t just pound away on a treadmill and, although I know it is a good all round exercise, the rowing machine interests me as much as watching paint dry. And I am not competitive so unlikely to play tennis.


----------

